# Best January route Santander to Algarve



## Moped (Nov 24, 2018)

Up until now we have travelled Bilbao Zaragoza Valencia to avoid high roads, snow closures, winter tyre and snow chain requirements. We are thinking of Santander to the Spanish/Portuguese Algarve in January for the first time rather than the Spanish med. Is there a route from Santander that is open all winter avoiding higher levels and the need for snow chains that goes through the middle of Spain/Portugal or are longer coastal routes the only real option?


----------



## rugbyken (Nov 24, 2018)

the main road burgos to cacerses 280mls is dual carriageway toll free all the way, although high in places there are lots of snow ploughs around just in case , you can cross the border at badjadoz or go down to Seville and you’ll be in decent weather,


----------



## Moped (Nov 24, 2018)

“Just head Down towards Valladolid and Salamanca and don’t worry. You have your bed, cooker and toilet with you. Works for me!”

The Valladolid route looks sound. We have used the Burgos road to Madrid in the past but never in winter. The altitude rises to 5000ft in places. Is it OK around Bejar on the E-803 or is it better to go west along the E-80 and then south although this does lengthen the drive south.


----------



## rugbyken (Nov 25, 2018)

two years ago we crossed into spain on 8th january we overnighted at salamanca -5 overnight snow ploughs parked strategically on most slopes and a dusting of snow around, this year same sort of time beast from east had started madrid burgos etc foot of snow so we turned left at bordeaux and went down the med coast , i have the weatheradar app pretty good for route planning,


----------



## vwalan (Nov 25, 2018)

hi. you could go along the north coast to gijon then head south from there . its avoids some of the higher inland routes . .
done it a few times and its very nice. 
used to turn off and go to ciudad rodrigo,there was real nice place to stop by the elvis bar on the edge of town . cheap restaurant and a night club . 
was a truckstop at one time . but sadly the elvis bar is closed now. 
hard to say do you enter portugal by there or go further south to badajoz ,i still like the northern road. 
have a good one.


----------



## alcam (Nov 25, 2018)

vwalan said:


> hi. you could go along the north coast to gijon then head south from there . its avoids some of the higher inland routes . .
> done it a few times and its very nice.
> used to turn off and go to *ciudad rodrigo,there was real nice place to stop* by the elvis bar on the edge of town . cheap restaurant and a night club .
> was a truckstop at one time . but sadly the elvis bar is closed now.
> ...



Still a good town to stop at .


----------



## Moped (Nov 25, 2018)

vwalan said:


> hi. you could go along the north coast to gijon then head south from there . its avoids some of the higher inland routes . .
> done it a few times and its very nice.
> used to turn off and go to ciudad rodrigo,there was real nice place to stop by the elvis bar on the edge of town . cheap restaurant and a night club .
> was a truckstop at one time . but sadly the elvis bar is closed now.
> ...



I have looked at the coastal route as an option if inland routes are snowbound. Was thinking of booking Portsmouth Santander ferry at last minute whilst keeping an eye on the weather. It appears that one way or another it is possible to get to the Algarve. 

Just curious but what is the ice situation like on the Spanish highland routes? I always see plenty of warning signs in connection with this but never actually experienced these types of conditions. Are roads gritted or are drivers left to take their chances?


----------



## witzend (Nov 25, 2018)

Check road conditions before leaving Santander you can plan your route then with up to date info


----------



## redhand (Nov 25, 2018)

Went this way down salamanca, caceres, seville last jan 10th first time, what a joy to behold, straight empty roads to the sun


----------

